# [EMERGE] mise a jour (RESOLU)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je rencontre des problèmes lors de mes mises à jour :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -NDuav world

 

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="-doc%" 0 kB
> ...

 

J'ai beau essayer de masquer xinit, xorg et php, mais les erreurs persistent. Je viens de supprimer xinit, mais c'est identique.

Si je masque xorg, j'ai une alerte a chaque emerge.

Apparemment, le problème est connu, mais je ne trouve pas vraiment de solution.

Quelqu un aurait il deja eu ce problème ?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Thu Feb 17, 2011 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

xorg est dorénavant stable en 1.9.4. Est-ce que tu as essayé de nettoyer ton packages.keywords, ou autre ?

D'ailleurs, la 1.8.0 n'est plus disponible normalement.

----------

## floc_12

merci de ta réponse cr0k.

J'ai effectivement regardé, mais je ne vois pas ce qui pourrais bloquer la maj. Du coup, je viens d'essayer de la forcer ...

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 *Quote:*   

> # ---- vlc ----#
> 
> media-video/vlc	~amd64
> 
> # ---- flash ----#
> ...

 

Quand au package.mask, tout est en commentaire :

cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

 *Quote:*   

> #>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2
> 
> #<=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0
> 
> #>=x11-wm/compiz-0.9.2
> ...

 

----------

## man in the hill

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre des problèmes lors de mes mises à jour :
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge -NDuav world 
> ...

 

Salut,

Essai ça:

```
emerge -avC =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 php-toolkit  php:5 &&  emerge -NDuav world
```

----------

## floc_12

Problème résolu : J'y ai été a la bourrin. J"ai forcé la mise à jour en ignorant l'erreur, recompilé mon driver nvidia et evdev, et ca refonctionne   :Shocked:   .... Mon emerge ne me fait plus de caprice a présent   :Very Happy: 

emerge -NDuav world

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

